# I love Union Ink Maxopake!!!!



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I had been trying to do red on black without a white underbase. Needless to say it looked horrible and the more layers I put down, it got even more horrible.

I picked up a bunch of Union Ink lit at the SGIA show. I ordered a sample pack of Maxopake inks. First I tried red on black with 110 mesh count. It looked far better, but not quite what I really wanted. It had that rough, sand paper look.

Then I tried gold on green with a 125 mesh count and it turned out beautiful. So I went back and made another screen for the red print in a 125 mesh count. It looks freaking awesome.

The best part is, I had assumed that Maxopake inks would be hard to print with like my white plastisol. They are just as creamy as my regular opacity Lawson Multi-Tetch inks! They needed very little stirring as well. They also flash faster than my Lawson inks. I can start flashing them really fash, before my unit even heats up all the way. The Union Ink catalog claims they only need 300 to cure.

Since I started screen printing a few months back, I've been analyzing peoples t-shirts at the gymn, standing in line, ect. Especially simple one/two color stuff that looks like it was done at a shop as opposed to elaborate commercial stuff. I think the results I got with maxopake red through a 125 equal or excede any red on black t-shirt that I've seen on people walking around.

Union Ink makes it really easy to try out their stuff. They have sample packs at discounted prices and they even let you swap colors.

Today I ordered my second sample kit. This one includes two whites, a black, one ultrasoft, one maxopake, and one shimmer. Can't to get them and try out the whites!

Union Ink also makes plastisol discharge base. You mix the base half n half with Union ink Maxopakes and add an activation agents.

I saw some shirts on display at the SGIA show that used this half n half formula. They had white on black, red on black, and some others I think. It looked like the perfect way to get a nice soft one stroke color on black shirts, without having to mess with water-based discharge inks.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I've used the Maxopake red and found it to be "thicker" than some of their other colors. I'm typically printing using 110 or 156 mesh. I would think the 110 mesh would "put down" more ink and cover better. Interesting that you got a better result with the 125 mesh. I wonder why?

Did you use any type of reducer?

Thanks for sharing!

John


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

No, I used it straight. I'm going to use my Maxopake Kelly Green for a white shirt this weekend and mix it with a lot of soft-hand base.

The reason it looked better with a 125 than a 110, is because the final print is a lot smoother. The surface of the print is flatter, it's not rough. It makes the color look brighter and the thing look better.



treadhead said:


> I've used the Maxopake red and found it to be "thicker" than some of their other colors. I'm typically printing using 110 or 156 mesh. I would think the 110 mesh would "put down" more ink and cover better. Interesting that you got a better result with the 125 mesh. I wonder why?
> 
> Did you use any type of reducer?
> 
> ...


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

kylerogers said:


> The reason it looked better with a 125 than a 110, is because the final print is a lot smoother. The surface of the print is flatter, it's not rough. It makes the color look brighter and the thing look better.


Ok..well that makes sense....

Thanks!


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I started screenprinting with a 1 station kit off the internet and How to Print Tshirts for Fun and Profit book. I thought I was an absolute idiot until I got some Union Maxopake inks. The red on black was amazing. You can tell the difference as soon as you open the lid. Luckily, I found a local supplier and great salesman that helps me out a lot!

Suzette70


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I'm officially a Union Ink supporter now. Of the multitude of different screen printing stuff I've bought over the past three months, it's been the only thing that hasn't been a disappointment.

I can't wait to get my new delivery from Union and try out their white ink.



suzette70 said:


> Well, I started screenprinting with a 1 station kit off the internet and How to Print Tshirts for Fun and Profit book. I thought I was an absolute idiot until I got some Union Maxopake inks. The red on black was amazing. You can tell the difference as soon as you open the lid. Luckily, I found a local supplier and great salesman that helps me out a lot!
> 
> Suzette70


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

The Union Ink Bright White and Ultrasoft black are working really good for me also.


----------



## STAGE.1 (Nov 19, 2010)

what do you cure it with then?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Try Union Diamond White...

Also some of there Maxopake inks colors are more thick than other colors. Normally some mixing with a paddle bit and drill make them a lot better.


----------



## STAGE.1 (Nov 19, 2010)

Im pleased that i have found this thread as i am going to buy some maxopake ink!!


----------



## alexchavel (May 19, 2008)

I've been using Union for ages, since i started in my basement, all the way to my current shop.
They are great inks!
I had a hard time getting white prints to come out smooth at first, but with proper mixing and perfecting my technique I now get great results with all their inks.
I've also been mixing my own custom colors for a few years, its amazing how custom colors can make a design standout.
Their mixing system is really simple using an accurate scale.
I highly recommend it!!


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL, LOL!!!! If someone who didn't screen print read this thread they would be really worried (LOL).
Analyzing shirts at the gym and while standing in line???
I thought it was just me!!! I do the same thing! I followed a guy around the supermarket one day trying to get a look a the design on his shirt...real stalker like (LOL). This is great...you all getting goosebumps over ink!! I've said before that I could sit all day and watch an automatic printer print... guess we all need to get out more (LOL)
I've been a loooong time user of Union ink and have no reason to switch up. 
Hmmm...wonder if there's a Union rep reading this. Any body up for making a commercial? (LOL)

On a more serious note...

I'm learning more and more the importance of technique _in additon to_ ink type and consistency. Squeegee angle, pressure, sharpness, durometer and speed are often not given the imoprtance they're due. And of course screen mesh count, tension and off-contact. If you haven't, check out Bill Hood's Youtube video on 'One stroke printing white-on-black'. 
I slightly warm the shirt prior to printing by flashing for a second or two (flash unit to my right, turing platens _clockwise). _Makes a big difference.


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

I've wanted to try union inks for a while. Did you print flash print the red to make it pop or was it bright on the first print? Pictures would be great if you have them.


----------



## garybt (Aug 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where I can find the sample packs? I looked on Union's website but couldn't find it. Or was it through a special dealer? I'm very interested in trying to find an honest to goodness opaque ink, especially on darks.


----------



## kkappy (Jan 14, 2010)

yes!! try litho valley!! that's where I get my union ink

how long do u flash your red? mine isn't getting cured enough n bleeding on my white. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

garybt said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find the sample packs? I looked on Union's website but couldn't find it. Or was it through a special dealer? I'm very interested in trying to find an honest to goodness opaque ink, especially on darks.


There is a big list of sample packs in the back of the Union Ink catalog. Plus if you order over the phone, they will let you substitute colors.


----------

